# D&RGW Passenger Car Red



## docwatsonva (Jan 2, 2008)

I know this has probably been discussed before but I can't find a reference.

I purchased a "red" AMS RGS passenger car a while back and am modifying it using a Rio Grande UK Combine kit. I want to repaint the entire car red to match the early D&RGW paint scheme. I want to try one of the canned spray paints such as Valspar or Krylon.

Does anyone know if any of these is a good match. It doesn't have to be perfect.

Thanks,

Doc


----------



## Dr Rivet (Jan 5, 2008)

Hey [former] boss 

As you know, I will never answer a question directly if I have another option. Please look at the link below: 

==> http://www.railwayeng.com/dspp/dspcolor.htm 

Depending on which RED you really want: 

In summary 
D&RG/DSP&P Indian Red : Floquil Caboose Red 

D&RG Princess Mineral Brown :2 parts Floquil Boxcar Red, 1 part Roof Brown 

D&RG Tuscan Red :2 parts Floquil Tuscan Red, 1 part Caboose Red 
===========
D&RGW PASSENGER CARS
1) D&RG Tuscan Red sides, dark (Black or Brown) roof,
Gold lettering and trim before September 1918
2) Pullman Green sides, Black roof, Gold lettering 1918 on.
3) Rio Grande Gold (Yellow) sides, Black letterboard and stripe(s) 
under windows, Dulux Gold lettering and Aluminum roof on Silverton
train after 1950


See you next week 

V/r


----------



## docwatsonva (Jan 2, 2008)

Jim,

Thanks for the feedback. I think I have enough of the various Floquil paints to do any of the colors. Now I have to pick one. I might even look into the mineral brown just to do something different. The choice really doesn't matter since this combine will run with my president's car as support for guest travelers. So, it will never, in all probability, be run with another string of passenger cars. The one thing I don't want is to paint it the same maroon color as the president's car.

I'm still hoping that someone who has done D&RGW red using the sray cans of paint would chime in here with suggestions.

Doc


----------



## Richard Smith (Jan 2, 2008)

Doc, 

One little item of note: 
If you use a black primer first (spray cans) such as Bondo it will darken the upper red coat just a trifle. I did this on some of my boxcars to get a different look. The difference isn't great but rather subtle. Experiment with it to see if you like the effect. I don't know how/if Floquil will interact with the Bondo primer but so far everything I've sprayed over it has done just fine.


----------



## docwatsonva (Jan 2, 2008)

Richard,

Thanks for the advice. I know from experience that Floquil paints went over the old Krylon primers without problems. I still have some of the original Krylons before thay made changes to the formula. In the past I've used white and grey primers as undercoats. I think I'll try some flat black.

Doc


----------

